# فى مشهد قمة فى القساوة و الكراهية و الدموية طفل مسلم ارهابى يذبح رجل



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*[YOUTUBE]5wSaHT1qcpM[/YOUTUBE]

هل من تعليق وافى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## tena_tntn (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ده مجرم اصلا
ازاى عمل كده


----------



## marmora jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ياربي
ازاي قدروا يعلموا القسوة لطفل في سنه
مفيش طفل في سنه يستحمل يشوف منظر الدم او حيوان بيتدبح
قسوا قلبه لدرجة انه يدبح بايده !!!!!​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

حرام عليك يا مارسلينو 
أنا شفت الفيديو قبل كدة و كنت ناوية أعمله موضوع جديد 
بس الحقيقة قلت إنكوا مش ح تقدروا تستحملوا
فقلت بلاش الموضوع دا

لكن بأة بما إنك جبته موضوع جديد 
خد عندك الفيديو بالكامل
http://www.truthtube.tv/play.php?vid=2008

معلشى بجد بجد مش أى حد اللى يتفرج


----------



## zezza (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رحمتك يا رب 
حاجة صعبة جدااااااااااااا ربنا يسامحهم حتى براءة الاطفال قتلوها


----------



## SALVATION (20 ديسمبر 2010)

_ده تمرين علشان يوريكم ازى بيدبح الخروف_

_شكراا  للفيديو ميلو_

_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شىء مش غريب عليهم


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*بالطبع شيئ مش غريب عليهم*​


----------



## اسامة مسلم (20 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشق صليب الرب قال:


> *بالطبع شيئ مش غريب عليهم*​


لعلمك هاذول مجرمين مريضين نفسياً وكل شئ عملوه ما يتدخل بالاسلام شوهو سمعتنا:ranting:


----------



## Mzajnjy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اسامة مسلم قال:


> لعلمك هاذول مجرمين مريضين نفسياً وكل شئ عملوه ما يتدخل بالاسلام شوهو سمعتنا:ranting:


ازاى بقى يا كابتن و الواد الصغير ده بينفذ طريقة القتل حسب الشريعة الاسلامية 
{فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق} [سورة محمد:4]
{فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم من خلفه لعلهم يذكرون} [الأنفال:57]
{فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم} [التوبة:5].
{ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة والله عزيز حكيم} [الأنفال:67].
{ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه} [آل عمران:152].
 {قل هل تربصون بنا إلا إحدى الحسنيين ونحن نتربص بكم أن يصيبكم الله بعذاب من عنده أو بأيدينا فتربصوا إنا معكم متربصين} [سورة التوبة:52].
عاوز كمان؟ يبقى الواد هو المريض نفسيا ولا اله القرآن؟ سؤال برئ؟


----------



## fady maher (20 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## Rosetta (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه اللي شفته داااااااا 
مستحيييييل يا عالم !! 

شريعة محمد و هنقول عليها ايييييييييييه 
ربنا ينتقم منكوا يا امة الارهاب :ranting:
​*


----------



## MAJI (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اقتباس   :لعلمك هاذول مجرمين مريضين نفسياً 
صحيح
           وكل شئ عملوه ما يتدخل بالاسلام  
الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يكون بعض من  اتباعه افضل من تعاليمه 
               شوهو سمعتنا:ranting:
بل الايات التي يتبنوها هؤلاء هي التي شوهت سمعتكم
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انا شغلته لحد مشفت فى ايدو السكينة ووقفته مش قدرت اكمل


----------



## اسامة مسلم (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يستخدمو الروف هذول يعلمو ولد ويتخبو وراء كلمة الاسلام يعني لو كان في ارهاب مسيحي

الارهاب لا دين له:t33:​


----------



## Mzajnjy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اسامة مسلم قال:


> يستخدمو الروف هذول يعلمو ولد ويتخبو وراء كلمة الاسلام يعني لو كان في ارهاب مسيحي​
> 
> 
> الارهاب لا دين له:t33:​


 اتحداك هنا و امام العالم ان تثبت ان هناك ارهاب مسيحى و طفل مسيحى ينحر عنق رجل و يقول بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس او بسم الصليب


----------



## Rosetta (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اسامة مسلم قال:


> يستخدمو الروف هذول يعلمو ولد ويتخبو وراء كلمة الاسلام يعني لو كان في ارهاب مسيحي
> 
> الارهاب لا دين له:t33:​


*
ارهاب  مسيحي !! 
على فكرة الكلمتين( ارهاب + مسيحي)  صعب يجتمعوا مع بعض يا حج :yaka:
لانه المسيحية تجمع مع كلمات المحبة و السلام و الرحمة 
لكن هناك كلمات تليق بها كلمة ارهاب :t17:​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ


----------



## اسامة مسلم (20 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ


 من اي سورة؟ والآية كم؟​


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اسامة مسلم قال:


> من اي سورة؟ والآية كم؟​



*انت مش عارف كتابك يعنى ولا جاى تذاكر عندنا :scenic:
*​


----------



## azazi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*كان اسامة بن زيد الصحابي بعمر 16 سنة قائد لجيش اسلامي ..يغزو الاخرين لنشر الاسلام ..و قد لحق مشركاً اعرابيّ  لقتله ومن خوفه من السيف الاسلامي نطق الشهادتين ليهرب من السيف الاسلامي ..ولكن كان السيف اسرع فضرب اسامة بن زيد عنق هذا الاعرابيّ ..بلا ذنب ارتكبة  .. فلا تستغربون من يقرأ هذه القصص في كتبه ان يقتدي بهذا الصحابي الارهابي !*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اسامة مسلم قال:


> من اي سورة؟ والآية كم؟​


 
وماله نعلمكم القران سورة الانفال الاية 16


----------



## أَمَة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اسامة مسلم قال:


> من اي سورة؟ والآية كم؟​


 
كم انت طيب القلب يا اسامة، لأنك لا تعرف عن دينك سوى كلام التجميل.

أما القرآن الذي يعلم القتل والكراهية ويناقد نفسه بأيات كثيرة فأن لا تعرفه.

وهذا هو حال كل من يقول أن هذا الإرهاب ليس من الإسلام، لأن السبب هو جهله بقرآنه.

يا ريت المسلم البسيط الطيب القلب يقرأ قرآنه والتفاسير وتاريخ الإسلام من المصادر الأصلية الصحيحة وليس من مناهج التعليم التي جملت الإسلام عملا ب "التقية" المطلوبة من المسلم لنشر دينه.


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

حاجه صعبه جدااا
جدا جدا جدا جدا ...... جداااا​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياعالم يابنى ادميين ايه ده :36_19_2:
هو فى كده فى الدنيا ؟

هى ديه الحيونة على اصولها 
انا مقدرتش اكمل الفيديو اصلا 

ازاى ده طفل ويعمل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاى ياعالم ؟ جاوبونى قبل ما اتهبل 

فعلا ابليس المجرم الملعون قتال للناس يقدر يحول الانسان لحيوان بجدارة او يمكن كمان اقل من الحيوان بمراحل وسنوات ضوئية 



*


----------



## حمورابي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا اعتقد يوجد سبب في التعجب . 

ف في العراق وبالتحديد في محافظة الموصل . الحدباء 
على سبيل المثال 
تم خطف فتاة جامعية قبل سنة تقريباً
وتم إغتصابها من قبل الإرهابيين . اقصد ( المجاهدين ) عليهم السلام . 
وبعد ذبحها تم رمي جسدها العاري في منطقة يشتبه هم بشر نعم لديهم ارجل وكل ما لدينا ولكن عقل وتفكير لا ليس لديهم . . 
جاءوا اطفال تلك المنطقة وشاهدوا الجسد العاري 
وقاموا الأطفال بـــ نكاح للجسد الذي هو ميت والذي هو بدون رأس وعاري . 

ما شاء الله هذه هي اخلاق وهذه هي الطيبة . 
مثل هذه الأمور في العراق كانت تُشاهد كل يوم في الكثير من الأحياء 

*


----------



## Mzajnjy (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ابن المشرق قال:


> *لا اعتقد يوجد سبب في التعجب . *
> 
> *ف في العراق وبالتحديد في محافظة الموصل . الحدباء *
> *على سبيل المثال *
> ...


 وهى دى جديدة يعنى انت ناسى نكاح محمد للميتة فى القبور؟ كله بيمشى حسب السنة الارهابية المحمدية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ابن المشرق قال:


> *لا اعتقد يوجد سبب في التعجب .
> 
> ف في العراق وبالتحديد في محافظة الموصل . الحدباء
> على سبيل المثال
> ...



يا لهوى دول بقوا أدنى من الحيوانات


----------



## MAJI (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يا لهوى دول بقوا أدنى من الحيوانات 






 

 
اهالي الموصل يتفاخرون بتربية اطفالهم تربية اسلامية اصيلة
وها هي تربيتهم 
فليس غريب ان تعشعش في الموصل المجاميع الارهابية 
فالارهاب والتخلف واللاانسانية زائدا الحقد والحسد وكل شر  قد وكر في الموصل


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*عفوا ,, فهذا هو الأسلام ..
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*دى اجساد بشريه تسكنها شياطين 
يا رب ارحمنا*


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بس هاد إرهاب يا شباب
خلينا نسمي الامور بمسمياتها الحقيقية

يا رب...


----------



## أَمَة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *دى اجساد بشريه تسكنها شياطين *
> *يا رب ارحمنا*


 

أحلى تعليق


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*هو ممكن حد يشرحلي أيه ال حصل بالتفاصيل والنبي*
*علشان أنا مش بحب اشوف الحجات دية .... بقرف بصراحة*
*وكمان أخاف أتنرزف فجأة كدة وأنفذ في أي حد هنا ال حصل *​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2010)

wijdan قال:


> بس هاد إرهاب يا شباب
> خلينا نسمي الامور بمسمياتها الحقيقية
> 
> يا رب...



*نعم :t31:*

*مش عارف اقولك ايه  كأنك جاى من كوكب تانى بس ماعلينا*

*أرهاب = أسلام  leasantr شوفت بقى ؟*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *هو ممكن حد يشرحلي أيه ال حصل بالتفاصيل والنبي*​
> *علشان أنا مش بحب اشوف الحجات دية .... بقرف بصراحة*
> 
> *وكمان أخاف أتنرزف فجأة كدة وأنفذ في أي حد هنا ال حصل *​


ابدا يا حج توين مشهد عادى طفل امه بعتته عند المسنن يسن السكينة حب يجربها راح قاطع بيها رقبة كافر و الله اعلم:nunu0000:


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بالحقيقة ممكن أكون من غير كوكب فعلا
لإني بحالة عدم تصديق لأمور كتيره كنت ما أتخيلها إلا بأجمل الصور
كانت دائما ورديه جدا بصراحه

صحيح إنه تشدد المسلمين بيوصل للحالة المزرية اللي شفناها بالفيديو
بس العكس مو بالضرورة صحيح
يعني مو كل مسلم = إرهابي بالضرورة
.
.
.
محبتي وسلامي


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2010)

wijdan قال:


> بالحقيقة ممكن أكون من غير كوكب فعلا
> لإني بحالة عدم تصديق لأمور كتيره كنت ما أتخيلها إلا بأجمل الصور
> كانت دائما ورديه جدا بصراحه
> 
> ...



*والله العقيده الاسلاميه واضحه وصريحه جدا فى هذا الشأن : قتل وذبح وأرهاب وكله موجود بالنصوص والاحاديث الشريفه *​


----------

